# fruit fly feeding 101 ( at least my way )



## pigface (Apr 28, 2006)

Here's a little discription on how I feed my fruitflys .

I culture three different kinds at the moment , Wingless melo's , curly wing melo's and I started to culture couple hydei lately . I mark each culture with type of fly and date made .








I took these pictures a little while ago , now these will last almost a week . 

This is what I use , Vitamins , spoon for feeding , tweezers ( for grabbing those little pieces of excelsoir that fall into the cup) transfer cup , feeding cup and funnel .









Step 1 .First you spoon a little suppliment in the cup and swirl it around a little .









Then you pour your fruitflys into the cup with a funnel , start by shaking a few flys into the top of the culture before opening it , then open the cluture by bending the top back a little so the flys don't go everywhere , and pour a small amount into the funnel in the cup. I usually take a few flys out of each culture every feeding rather than all out of one culture . It helps lessen the chance of cultures crashing before I use them . 
















Then you swirl the flys and suppliment around to get it on all the flys .

Then I transfer all the contents into the feeding cup. I tap in the stragglers that don't go down the funnel.









Here's my fruitfly shaker , the feeding cup .








I made this by cutting out the center of a jelly jar lid and gluing some S.S. screen in .








screw the top on and shake away.

Now I shake out the excess suppliment out of the jar and back into the other cup to wait for the next batch of flys . 








now you have well dusted flys with no extra powder to go in your viv .

Then I spoon out a few flys into each tank .









This way very few flys escape before going into the tanks . And with the spoon I can toss a few flys way into the back or top level of my bigger vivs .


----------



## spydrmn12285 (Oct 24, 2006)

Very cool. I like the fruit fly shaker idea. Now I have a way to stop pouring supplements into my tanks!


----------



## Jencylivez (May 31, 2007)

Hey I dont take advice from guys with dirt underneath their fingernails Lol just messing with ya....Great tutorial and you have inspired me to make a FF shaker with this guide. Thanks a lot.


----------



## TheDoc (Aug 8, 2007)

Nice, a FF shaker, Im gonna have to make one and put it on the table at Thanksgiving, That should get some nice reactions! :lol:


----------



## kj (Jan 15, 2006)

Great idea that shaker, thanks for sharing/


----------

